# Ford or Chevy????



## Hatch Ent (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey guys I am an owner of a window cleaning company and am looking to set up some 1/2ton trucks to push resi's in the winter. I know that a 1/2ton is not the best for polwing, but to make the trucks interchangable in the spring for window trucks I have to go light. Well what I am asking is "Is a Chevy 1500 better than a F150?, eather one will be extended cab/crew cab.
I have a 3/4ton dodge with a 8' spreader for the heavy commercial stuff but would appreciate the help on the smaller trucks.

Thanks

Hatch Ent.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I use a 1/2ton chevy. Not sure what years your looking at but the obs (88-98/99) are tough trucks. I abuse mine and it still is ticking right along.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

great way to start a war.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ServiceOnSite;762684 said:


> great way to start a war.


x2. If anyone cares, I'll take butter on my popcorn, I'll be in the backrow watching.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

best is Dodge 1500 which have solid axle I think year 96-03 but I am not expert with dodge.

F150 and Chevy 1500's suspension not that great but it would plow fine.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;762687 said:


> best is Dodge 1500 which have solid axle I think year 96-03 but I am not expert with dodge.
> 
> F150 and Chevy 1500's suspension not that great but it would plow fine.


*WAIT! WAIT!!*
Did I read that right???! *Mil said a Dodge would be best compared to a Ford*?

Alright, continue on everyone else.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Mark13;762708 said:


> *WAIT! WAIT!!*
> Did I read that right???! *Mil said a Dodge would be best compared to a Ford*?
> 
> Alright, continue on everyone else.


You have problem with that?

If F150 have solid axle instead TTB


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;762710 said:


> You have problem with that?
> 
> If F150 have solid axle instead TTB


No, it just came as a surprise.
I was expecting something about GM frames cracking.

Doesn't the newer f150's have ifs similar to GM stuff? I thought the TTB was the older F150's from the mid 90's.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Mark13;762711 said:


> No, it just came as a surprise.
> I was expecting something about GM frames cracking.
> 
> Doesn't the newer f150's have ifs similar to GM stuff? I thought the TTB was the older F150's from the mid 90's.


yes it almost exact but more beefy but not strong for have 900 pound on it. I thought he want buy old truck

if it was me I would have choose F250 with solid axle.

Hatch Ent
are you plan buy new truck?


----------



## Hatch Ent (Dec 9, 2008)

Milwaukee;762714 said:


> yes it almost exact but more beefy but not strong for have 900 pound on it. I thought he want buy old truck
> 
> if it was me I would have choose F250 with solid axle.
> 
> ...


yes I could buy a new truck, but i don't think the F250 would be that great of a Window cleaning truck. in and out driving about 140 miles a week. way bad on gas. if I don't buy new it will be early 2000's on any truck


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

either one will be fine. just get whatever one your have a good feeling about


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

Come on man, really, chevy or ford, here we go again......I'll help sum up the rest of the replies...."my chevy is better than your ford"...or..."my ford is better than your chevy".....or "buy a dodge." Make up your own mind, just buy AMERICAN and what ever you do don't buy one of these.....






ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

Every truck has its pro's and con's. I've owned fords and dodges and driven many chevys. If you're going to buy used, you never know what you're getting into. Some people treat their trucks like [email protected] I would suggest buying new, which ever truck you test drive and feel the best about. And whichever suits your budget the best. at least then you get warranty. Whichever truck in YOUR opinion, looks better, feels better, handles better, etc. I agree with SOSite and Mark13, you're just going to get people claiming they have bigger balls than the next person.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

If your are only driving 140 miles a week I wouldnt think fuel mileage would be a real big deal

Go with the 3/4


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

FORD..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why? because I said so...:salute:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Turf Commando;763530 said:


> FORD..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why? because I'm braindead...:salute:


 Fixed. lol


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Mark13;763601 said:


> Fixed. lol


Mark your an Idiot...


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Who cares what brand you buy?
Maintain it correctly and and it will work for whatever you plan to do with it.


Hopefully this post won't get deleted like my other one.
This is a FORUM.....thought you could post an opinion......if someone doesn't agree with it then they sure don't have to read it.


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

You said you are going to set up "some" trucks.. More then 1? Save yourself a lot of money and head ache (short term and long term), buy 2-3 year old F250's or 2500's and put blades on them. Don't use a 1/2 ton for 3/4 ton application. Your employees will abuse them and you need to get a truck that can handle it. If it was only one truck for yourself, the owner/operator, you will handle your equipment better then your yahoo's, with less maintenance.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Turf Commando;763646 said:


> Mark your an Idiot...


How so? Because I had a little fun with an edit?


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

Look at both, what ever is the best deal buy it, I prefer the Fords but Chevys do ride nicer.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Mark13;763851 said:


> Because I had a little fun with an edit?


Exactly...
You violated my copyright, your punishment is driving Chevy's (FOREVER) which will breakdown, and leave you dreaming of a ''REAL'' truck FORD...!!!!...:waving:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Turf Commando;763976 said:


> Exactly...
> You violated my copyright, your punishment is driving Chevy's (FOREVER) which will breakdown, and leave you dreaming of a ''REAL'' truck FORD...!!!!...:waving:


Copyright? Your acting like this is a big deal. It's an online forum in which users can "talk" with others about common interests. If everyone was uptight about others messing what they said there would be no one on here.

I'll take my chevy over your f150 any day. I work my truck pretty hard and it does just fine for a 1/2ton. You don't see me trash talking Ford at every chance possible just because I drive a Chevy do ya? Sure once and a while I poke a little fun but not every post that I have the chance unlike I've kinda noticed you like to do.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

My Ford is better than my Chevy, which is better than my Dodge which is better than my Ford, which is better than my Chey, which is better than my Dodge etc. I own all three. See where this is going. All three oif mine work just fine. Take your pick.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

if you find a truck that you like, buy it, take care of it, and it will take care of you


----------



## josh9410 (Feb 19, 2008)

I prefer chevys, but i dont have anything bad to say about fords, you can have problems with either one, it all depends on how the last guy maintained and treated it...if you buy a well maintained truck and take care of it, it will take care of you


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Mark13;763997 said:


> I'll take my chevy over your f150 any day. .


Not surprised. Since the only truck you've driven is Chevy in all your (age) 19 years experience  which is why I take everything you post not seriously. You have little or no (Real World Experience) in anything other then being a ''KEYBOARD'' Commando..


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Turf Commando;764184 said:


> Not surprised. Since the only truck you've driven is Chevy in all your (age) 19 years experience  which is why I take everything you post not seriously. You have little or no (Real World Experience) in anything other then being a ''KEYBOARD'' Commando..


I've driven several ford trucks. Sure, they are nice but not my thing. Some of my family members drive fords, most are unhappy with them. 
It's not worth the waste of time to continue to explain our differences to you. Your a ford guy and will never differ because you think Ford is the best and don't see that each automaker has it's good and bad parts to each vehicle, there is no perfect truck that you can buy right off the lot. I'll stick to my Gm trucks, they serve me well and do everything I ask of them. Call me an idiot (and I know you have/will again), I don't care, I know what I perfer and it's my money to spend on whichever truck I like best. You've got Ford on the brain 24/7, maybe you should get together sometime with Milwaukee and have a fun day, you both should get along great being overly pushy about Ford stuff.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

What ever you can get the best deal on.
Sooner or later you will have to repair something no matter what you chose.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Mark13

I would like Own early 80'S gm with solid axle because they tough like my F150 but IFS I won't own gm with IFS.

well 

we should talk about transmission, transfer case, and frame on 90'S to present gm.

well there no reason start bash and put my name in post.

if you enjoy do that then find other site to bash about brand.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

you tell 'em mil


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Milwaukee;764359 said:


> Mark13
> 
> I would like Own early 80'S gm with solid axle because they tough like my F150 but IFS I won't own gm with IFS.


Why ? are you afraid of a good ride ? I rode around in an F250 the other day it was god awful to ride around in. My IFS on my 2500hd has held up my V plow for 5 years with no problems, I have better visability then an Fseries truck and a tighter turning radius. Both things that matter when you are plowing.



Milwaukee;764359 said:


> we should talk about transmission, transfer case, and frame on 90'S to present gm.
> 
> well there no reason start bash and put my name in post.
> 
> if you enjoy do that then find other site to bash about brand.


Whats wrong with all of the above listed things? I have had no problems with any of those on any of my GMC trucks. Maybe a few hundred people have thats out of how many tens of thousands of vehicles manufactured ? I bet its only a fraction of a percent that have had an issue. I am sure ford has a similar thing going on.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Dejana Dorian;763661 said:


> You said you are going to set up "some" trucks.. More then 1? Save yourself a lot of money and head ache (short term and long term), buy 2-3 year old F250's or 2500's and put blades on them. Don't use a 1/2 ton for 3/4 ton application. Your employees will abuse them and you need to get a truck that can handle it. If it was only one truck for yourself, the owner/operator, you will handle your equipment better then your yahoo's, with less maintenance.


This is pretty much the same thing I was going to say and what most here are saying. Find a truck that you like for a price you are willing to pay and buy it. Don't screw around with half tons for work trucks unless you are 110% sure you guys know the difference between SNOW PLOW and BULLDOZER


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

ServiceOnSite;762684 said:


> great way to start a war.


i give this man props


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;764359 said:


> we should talk about transmission, transfer case, and frame on 90'S to present gm.
> 
> well there no reason start bash and put my name in post.
> 
> if you enjoy do that then find other site to bash about brand.


There's nothing wrong with the trans, tcase, or frame on my truck. And I use it as more then a 1/2ton. And I don't have the gusset plates to keep the frame from cracking if you care.

And you can't say I need to find somewhere else to bash brands. I feel that I put good thought into my posts and make reply's that are helpful to others or at least have info as to why I believe a certain way about something. Such as my first post. I didn't say anything that could be taken as bashing towards ford or dodge did I? I stated what I use and how I feel about it. Unlike Turf Commando who gave a pretty lame response. If he would have said Ford then had a good reason to back it up aside from "because I said so" I would have taken it serious. But when someone gives a response like that you instantly sound like a stuck up immature person who doesn't have the ability to give a logical answer as to why they chose a certain thing. I've kinda noticed the same for you with things. You always say ford, since gm has broken frames, sucky ifs, etc. But then when someone says something about a known downfall or Ford (ie, regen flames, rusting oil pans, cab off motor work 6.0/6.4,etc) you either ignore it or skip the thought and continue to find stuff to bash other brands about. If you or Turf Commando were known for giving a response with an explanation besides bashing or a stupid comment there would be no reason for me to be typing this.

As far as my comment with the red text about you recommending dodge you can't say that I was totally out of line. It has to have been one of the very very few times in which you said that ford was not going to be the best truck for the task and then recommended a Dodge. It could have been taken two ways, the way you took it as being the poster of the text I quoted or as just someone being funny based on a common answer from a certain person.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I swear, i love you all, but this is so lame it kinda makes me wanna puke


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Milwaukee;764359 said:


> Mark13 well there no reason start bash and put my name in post.


Take his words Mil as a grain of salt, he adds nothing more then upping his post count 2,225 and criticizing you.

Mark get a life or job which ever comes first...


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

oh snap, Turf is bringin it, you gonna take that Mark?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

chcav1218;764423 said:


> oh snap, Turf is bringin it, you gonna take that Mark?


Ain't worth my time.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

ok shake hands and make up


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

and so it goes again...so this can be put to rest as well


----------

